# Can you order just Corsa mufflers?



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Is it possible to order just the mufflers without buying the whole kit? I can't seem to find them anywhere. Thanks


----------



## gary4n (Apr 1, 2015)

I know they don't sell mufflers alone. I've seen some on ebay but they are round case Corsa mufflers.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

dave1 said:


> Is it possible to order just the mufflers without buying the whole kit? I can't seem to find them anywhere. Thanks


It is possible to order replacement parts from Corsa. 

http://corsaperformance.com/media/pdf/GTO.pdf

Link above has an 800 number. But they are expensive.


----------



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

I have not seen just axel back kits any where from Corsa.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

meekergto said:


> I have not seen just axel back kits any where from Corsa.


Corsa doesn't make an axle back. But they can sell you a replacement muffler for your cat back system that connects behind the x pipe. They are expensive so if you are buying both sides, you may as well just get the sport cat back exhaust.


----------



## Scott70 (Jul 30, 2019)

^x2 better off searching eBay to see if you can find some. Not really sure why Corsa doesn’t sell just their mufflers...I feel like they would make a good profit from that.


----------

